# [emerge] Emerge presque -e [résolu]

## Poussin

Salut,

J'ai voulu faire un emerge -e world (raison: pas mal de pépin, freeze sous gnome (fluxbox pas de prob), alors j'essaie de tout racler en ultime désespoire) seulement j'ai quelques ebuild interactif: typequement des jeux (nwn) et j'avoue ne pas avoir envie de me retaper l'installation de ceux-ci! Changer les CD's, tout ça...

C'est possible de faire l'emerge -e world et spécifier certains paquets à skip?Last edited by Poussin on Sat May 01, 2010 8:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

Hello,

Essaye comme ceci :

```

# emerge -ea --accept-properties=-interactive world

```

Tiens je viens de voir ceci : à la prochaine version de portage, emerge aura une option --exclude.

----------

## Poussin

Merci beaucoup c'est nickel

(note à moi même -> RTFM)

En fait, je crois que ça a pour effet de faire .mask temporairement les ebuilds I. J'ai eu encore un soucis avec une dépendance de nwn (nwn-data) qui me demandait les cd's d'install sans être marquée I (probablement l'Use flag cdinstall) du coup, j'ai >> /etc/portage/package.mask/tmp et ça roule

Ca va être pratique ce --exclude  :Smile: 

Encore merci

----------

